# Dyslexia assessment



## sandpiper653 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello,

I arrived in Doha from the UK last April and expect to be here for at least a year.
I am a qualified and experienced specialist teacher and assessor for adults and children with dyslexia. Does anyone know of any organisations or educational institutions that might need someone to assess pupils/students for dyslexia.

Many thanks


----------



## Marmite0127 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi

We are relocating from the UK to Doha in April. My 6 1/2yr old son has a school place but I would like to talk to you about possible extra tuitioning for literacy and numeracy as his current school think he might be dyslexic though he's too young to assess.

Please can you give me your details so we can discuss privately as I would like to find out more about how you could help.

Many thanks


----------



## sandpiper653 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Marmite0127,

I tried to post my email address for you to get in touch with me directly but got a message to say that I cannot include email address in the reply until I have posted at least 5 times. is there a way I can send you a private message through this forum?


----------



## Marmite0127 (Jan 22, 2015)

*Dyslexia*

Shall we try posting 5 times then and see if that allows us to email?

Look forward to hopefully discussing things soon!

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

sandpiper653 said:


> Hi Marmite0127, I tried to post my email address for you to get in touch with me directly but got a message to say that I cannot include email address in the reply until I have posted at least 5 times. is there a way I can send you a private message through this forum?


Posting email addresses on the forum is not permitted. Once you've both made five posts, you can use the PM facility.


----------



## Marmite0127 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Sandpiper

I am still looking for a dyslexic assessment. Let's keep posting to get to 5 posts so I can pm you!

Thanks!


----------



## Marmite0127 (Jan 22, 2015)

Another post Sandpiper!


----------



## sandpiper653 (Jun 23, 2014)

Marmite0127 said:


> Hi Sandpiper
> 
> I am still looking for a dyslexic assessment. Let's keep posting to get to 5 posts so I can pm you!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Marmite, thanks for your reply. Unfortunately we are leaving Doha in February so I won't be able to do any assessments before we leave.


----------

